# Happy Birthday Lendell



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I just wanted to wish My Friend Lendell a very Happy Birthday.:tongue: I hope he has a fabulous day.:hat:
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:
P.S. Here is his BD present


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A Very Happy Birthday!!!  :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy birthday Lendell!! :hat:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday Lendell!!! pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope you have the best day, EVER!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope you have slots of fun!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks alot my friends. Lendell


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lendell !


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. I wish I got gifts like THAT. Nice Job! Happy Birthday Lendell !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHooooooooo FCB!!! Congrats...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday FCB :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

HOppy Birthday Lendell. Hope to race with you soon.
hojoe


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lendell !


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lendell, take care mate.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday FCB!!

Wes


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lendell! Hope you are better every day!


Old Blue


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

happy 50 lendell, hope you have a great fun filled day.

wheelz63


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

happy birthday Lendell!!! hope you get a new slot car for each year


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

best wishes!


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Lendell Happy Birthday


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

It's all downhill from here.

Tim


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday FCB!!! (Lendell):hat:
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

happy birthday FC


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*50???*

Hell, I don't even remember 50! HBD, FCB.......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

HappyBirthdayFBC!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> HappyBirthdayFBC!!!


FordBoyCow...........lol


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> HappyBirthdayFBC!!!


Hey, your dyslexia is showing. LOL
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Are you really 50? 

If so, I am changing my name from Old Blue to Younger than You Blue!!!!!



OB


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! I really do appreciate it. Meant a lot to me to have so many people wish me happy birthday. Cake & ice cream for everyone!
--fcb


----------

